
Ask HN: Optimal Legal Terms - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m going through &amp; setting up a new project management app called &#x27;Duet&#x27; [1], &amp; part of it asks for me to enter terms which appear on estimates &amp; invoices. I found an article from FreshBooks talking about optimizing what terms are most effective [2], so I use that as a guideline.<p>However I have an idea for extra language to somehow state that &#x27;All IP generated by (My Company) throughout the course of our working relationship with the customer is wholly owned by (My Company) during which time that any invoices are unpaid, &amp; transfer of ownership of said IP to customer is only valid upon the condition that all outstanding balances are current.&#x27;<p>My question is with regard to how realistic this type of condition is, &amp; I&#x27;d like to know if anyone&#x27;s aware of an affordable legal resource who could help me with the right wording to do this.<p>-Thanks! -c<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12404871<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13160219
======
brudgers
Here's my take. If you're not willing to hire a lawyer to write it up, you're
rather unlikely to lawyer up if someone violates whatever winds up in your
terms and conditions for the same reason. Hiring an attorney now is much much
cheaper.

That said, and I'm not a lawyer, I'd keep it simple. Any transfer of IP only
occurs when the contract is paid in full and there are no outstanding claims
related to the contract. Even better would be to not transfer ownership of IP.

------
techjuice
Best thing to do is to ask an attorney that specializes in your business area.

